# retro



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

A call yesterday was from a woman who wanted some cool "retro" paper she bought online hung in the foyer of a small restaurant/bar.

So I'm thinking that could be interesting, some old dried brittle rolls from Rosie's with like a 50's "atomic" motif or even 30's art deco. This could be a fun challenge.

But no, she said it was a paisley from the 90's 

WHAT? ? The 90's are now RETRO ? ??


Well that settles it, I am NOT old, I am RETRO


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

And I am vintage and rustic.


----------

